# John the Baptist a priest?



## Preach (Feb 20, 2006)

In what way(s), if any, was John the Baptist a priest? He was the son of a priest. God called him, and it seems that he was performing a priestly duty (baptism), and he was age 30.

Was age 30 a requirement for a man to enter into priestly duties? I thought I read in the Scriptures where it was. But then, on another thread, someone posted a verse that seemed to show that(in at least some sense), a man only had to be 25 years of age. Any help on the age issue would be appreciated. Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## kceaster (Feb 20, 2006)

*Bobby...*

To be a member of the eldership of Israel, according to Kittel, meant that one had gone through the rigorous training of the Rabbi's and had been "ordained" sometime after their 30th birthday.

So, I do think that over 30 was the general rule. 

However, John, it says, was in the wilderness until his public ministry(according to Luke). It is not likely that he served in the same capacity of his father because the Levites and the priests sent messengers out to him asking him who he was. So, he probably did not receive the levitical training otherwise they would have known him. This probably also accounts for the fact that the ruling elders asked him by what authority he did the things he did (according to John's gospel).

In Christ,

KC


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 20, 2006)

I think the only thing we can say about John for sure is that he was a prophet called of God.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2006)

As his father was a priest, able to offer sacrifices in the Temple, he certainly was qualified by lineage to offer sacrifices. There is insufficient information to state, unequivocally, that he was trained to do so but we cannot rule it out. There were so many priests qualified to offer sacrifices at the time that it could be decades before your lot came up to offer in the Temple.

Also, it is interesting that he "...was Elijah" of sorts. Elijah offered a sacrifice before God when the prophets of Baal were judged.


----------



## kceaster (Feb 20, 2006)

Luke says, "So ï»¿the child grew and became strong in spirit, and was in the deserts till the day of his manifestation to Israel."

I'm not sure why we would conclude that he had a typical priestly upbringing. He certainly didn't wear priestly garb.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kceaster_
> Luke says, "So ï»¿the child grew and became strong in spirit, and was in the deserts till the day of his manifestation to Israel."
> 
> I'm not sure why we would conclude that he had a typical priestly upbringing. He certainly didn't wear priestly garb.
> ...


I'm not trying to be dogmatic Kevin. One could read that as saying:

1. He grew and became strong in the Spirit
2. Was found in the deserts

Or in other words he grew and then went to the desert. I doubt he left home after being weaned and went to the desert to subsist on locusts and wild honey with no education. John, like Jesus, was likely raised as any other Hebrew child and went to school and was trained in the Scriptures.

His father's vocation was a priest. I don't know what Levite fathers imparted to their children but I don't believe that John raised himself in the desert.


----------

